# What is the best way to carry someone who has an wounded back?



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

Normally I don't do much research at all for my books, but my heroine has scars all over her body, and the scars on her back are peeling and breaking painfully [she is growing wings], and I'm not sure how the hero should carry her?


----------



## Ireth (Feb 13, 2017)

Probably on a stretcher, lying on her stomach. It'd be best if there's two people available to carry the stretcher.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

Right. They don't have a stretcher. They barely have anything in the way of belongings, either. There's five in their group: the hero, the heroine, the heroine's two grandfathers, and a winged cat.


----------



## Ireth (Feb 13, 2017)

Can they improvise a stretcher with long tree branches or spears, and a cloak or two?


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

They have: 
about seven books
some fruit and pastries
at least four blankets
the robes on their backs

A sudden blizzard is covering the realm, and plants and trees and so forth are quickly dying.

So, in other words, they are screwed. 

Their main goal so far is reaching the southern part of the realm, hoping to find a bit warmer climate.


----------



## Ireth (Feb 13, 2017)

There you go, then. As long as there are trees and rocks around, I'm sure they can find a way to cut down some branches and make a stretcher with them and the blankets.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

^I basically solved my own problem, didn't I?


----------



## Russ (Feb 13, 2017)

No, I am pretty sure Ireth solved it for you


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

Fine, then, we both solved it. 

Although I'm not exactly sure how many trees the heroes are going to find out in the almost literal middle of nowhere.


----------



## Ireth (Feb 13, 2017)

To be fair, I posted my reply before I noticed TCE had edited their post to include the blizzard and such.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

^That's okay. If all else fails, the heroine's grandfathers can try to carry her on a blanket.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 13, 2017)

Ouch! Growing wings sounds painful.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 13, 2017)

^She's not naturally supposed to grow wings, and the scars are making it worse. Why she's even growing wings in the first place is eventually revealed near the end. So far, none of my heroes have any clue of what's going on or why things are happening, and only discover secrets about their world once they journey into the underworld.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Feb 14, 2017)

If they can find even one stout pole, they can tie two blankets to the pole, one at either end of the pole, and loop the blankets under the body, one under the knees and one under the armpits. If the blankets are long enough, they could wrap them once around the body, to help secure the body in its harness.

If they can't find even one suitable pole, use a blanket to wrap the body as much as possible, then have one strong character lay her over a shoulder and carry her that way. If this causes her more pain, so be it. Go ahead and make the readers wince with her. Not being carried is worse than being carried, right? It wouldn't do to just leave her behind.

Edit: A third blanket tied to the pole, to go under the head, might be appreciated by the person being carried.


----------

